# Giande's Fate



## Shinanofran (Apr 16, 2002)

*An Ancient Stories' Begining* 

I'm new at this, but i will do my best.  If anything in this story reflects events that are true, sorry, its purely coincidence.  The same goes with the names.

My campaign takes place in the continent of Giande, which is the biggest continent.  In Giande there are Three main kingdoms: Rhonia, Sentaria, and Bardenhold.  The story starts in Rhonia, were it is five days away from a national celebration that takes place once every five years.  The purpose of which is that of a competition.  During the week any wizard/sorcerer who has entered the contest must do his/her best to entertain the kingdom, and it's king, Raeldias.  On the last day of the contest, a tournament is started to which the winner is granted the honour of becoming the next royal consul.  Rhonia is a multicultural kingdom, with a fairly even distribution of every sociable race, but the kingdom directly to the south, Sentaria, is comprised almost completely of elves.  Sentaria is a proud and arrogant place.  The elves that live there feel superior to every race.  Despite it's ihabitants, Sentaria is a beautifully primitive land, that has never seen a logger.  Sentarians consider there forrest to be sacred, so all wood is imported from the western continent.  Sentaria and Rhonia are, and have always been, unproclaimed enemies.  This is due to the many differences in culture in unison with the proximity of the two nations.  Despite the peaceful veil, it would not take much to put these two kingdoms at war.  Bardenhold is a strong and wealthy kingdom.  A thousand years ago a curse threatened to destroy it's beauty, but now the people are stronger for it.  Bardenhold tries to make as many friends as possible, but Sentaria has always seemed reluctant to make any political progress.  Rhonia, on the other hand, has always seemed glad to cooperate.  Bardenhold is quite a distance south from either Rhonia or Sentaria.  These Kingdoms, and one more, are fated to guide the ancient land of Giande to it's final destiny.


----------



## Valicor (Apr 18, 2002)

*bump* for the new guy.


----------

